# Help?



## Todd_N (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi, I just moved to Florida and would like to do some fishing. I do not have a boat so I guess I will be doing some beach and or pier fishing. Anyway I do not know what I need to buy, how much I need to spend or anything else for that matter. I really don't even know what I will be fishing for. All of my past fishing experince has been bass fishing in Tennesse from a boat(My Fathers) I do prefer spinning reels to bait casters. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Where in FL do you live?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome Todd_N to Pierandsurf.com bulletin board Florida.

Here are some link's on the How to's 
Surf: http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articletypeid=114&Articleid=297&search.x=44&search.y=5 http://www.finefishing.com/1saltfish/stripedbass/introdtosurffish.htm http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articleid=359&Articletypeid=114 

Pier: http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articletypeid=120&Articleid=303&search.x=47&search.y=7 http://www.dto.com/swfishing/article.jsp?articleid=355 http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml http://saltfishing.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geocities.com%2Fyosemite%2F1133%2F 
This should get you started but you need to understand what might work best in your area and what species you are targeting.

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Todd_N (Mar 23, 2003)

I live in Bradenton, which is between Sarasota and Tampa. Thanks for the links.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Todd_N- Head west to Anna Maria Island. There were at least two piers there the last time I was there about 10 years ago. They were on the northern and eastern side of the island. Check it out, when I was there in the spring about 10 years past, folks were catching Spanish Mackerel. 

To catch one, go with a silver spoon attached to about a foot of black wire leader (black swivel as well). The pre-packaged leaders as well as silver spoons can be bought at Wal-Mart in the fishing section. Throw that spoon out there and reel in as fast as possible. Spinning rod is a little better for this technique. Lots of work but when they are biting, it’s a lot of fun. 

Now others on this board live a lot closer to you than me so they will know more than I will about your area. Remember that I have not been down there in a decade also. The silver spoon/black wire/black swivel and fast retrieve is about as basic as you can get. There are a number of other ways to “skin a cat.”


----------

